# Sunny!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of Sunny. I haven't managed to get one of him flying yet!


----------



## tippa (Sep 25, 2010)

wow, he is gorgeous little darling isn't he, very nice pics.


----------



## VickyLouise (Jun 12, 2008)

Sunny is beautiful


----------



## Val1948 (Apr 29, 2011)

What aBeautiful bird and I love the color.


----------



## skythrutrees (Jun 26, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jane1888 (Feb 21, 2011)

awe he is adorable love the shell toy very nice did you make it yourself


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

* Ohh what a lot of cuteness!! *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone!
Jane, I can't take credit for for the shell swing, I bought it at PetSmart.


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

Sunny looks gorgeous especially on the shell swing.


----------

